# DIY CO2 question



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I bought a CO2 system at the LFS. I guess it's similar to a DIY - a plastic jar where the sugar etc goes in, a plastic tube, leading to a pump.

I'm guessing it's out of media, because there's not much coming out of it anymore. The LFS sells the media for 8.99$, but can't I just use some yeast and sugar? Seems like it would be cheaper.
If I can, what's a good recipe for it?

Thanks!
Zoe


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I make my own mix of 1 liter of water, 1 cup of sugar and 1/2 tsp. yeast (basic bread yeast stuff). Works well for about a month. Use warm water and add the sugar, then shake or stir until its dissolved. Add yeast, give it a quick shake/stir, attach and done.


----------



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

I realize this is total overkill, but I figured the more information the better. Been looking into DIY co2 myself lately, heres a few links with lots of useful information:

http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/CO2/co2-narten.html

The yeast/sugar/water ratio seems to be a subject of endless debate... these sites give some good starting points though.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

this may have been mentioned in those articles, but brewers yeast that you buy at ubrews and wine making places ferments longer then typical bakers yeast, but they both produce CO2. Kep the bottle temp warm as well, cold water slows down ROP a lot.

ziggy.


----------



## Mazzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Phonemonkey - have you used the system described in the DIY article link you posted?
I would like to use CO2 but I am a little scared of the potential explosion factor.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It is extremely rare to blow up a DIY mixture unless you don't give the gas a place to escape.


----------

